# Bird Tents



## Oztiel (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi Everyone,
I recently purchased one of those bird tents for the younger bird to sleep/rest in.My friends have them and tell me the birds love them.

My bloke doesn't like it at all.I have tried to get him used to the tent by putting treats inside and set up on the kitchen table.

Matey dashes inside the tent grabs the treat and dashes away.

The same bird happily explores dark closed spaces - cardboard boxes - so I am really at a loss of how to acclimatise him to this bird tent.

What have you tried if you have such a tent?

Oz


----------



## rivx (Mar 3, 2017)

If I'm not mistaken, I wouldn't encourage you to use the tent at all. The fibers can be dangerous and the enclosed space being a constant option can make your bird hormonal, causing aggression in males. I'm not a professional but this is what I've gathered 

Most birds see new toys as demons, anyway. I just let mine get used to their presence for a week or two.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

We don't recommend bird tents because they can make your bird hormonal. I would remove it and not use it.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*bird tents*

I was not aware of the hormonal issues, but I got one for Bennie and he didn't like it. Now I am glad I didn't keep it!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I was not aware of the hormonal issues, but I got one for Bennie and he didn't like it. Now I am glad I didn't keep it!


Yep, they can view it as a dark hole and get nesty, which can make males especially aggressive. Also, tiels sleep on branches in the wild so a dark hole isn't natural for them.


----------



## Oztiel (Sep 5, 2014)

I am surprised. We have a large cage probably in excess of a cubic meter and we place "chew boxes" in them.
The birds chew the boxes from the inside out and spends hours in there. They don't sleep in the boxes. When they are and we look for them them emerge all macho wings outstretched and ready to defend their space.

On reflection I would have thought this might have made them hormonal but really I don't see any great change in them.

Below is a pic of a villian at work and then both of them next to me on the tee stand. The cardboard (chew" box was something I placed there to occupy them while I posted.

Oz


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I've heard those tent/hut things are dangerous too. Their talons can get tangled in the material and if they ingest the material it can be fatal. Please get rid of it!


----------



## frozengirl (Nov 26, 2016)

Try a bird hammock or tent made of sea grass  more safe, has holes so isn't too dark, and they loveee chewing it.


----------

